# My favorite TV shows are coming back!



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Tonight's a big TV night with the return of two of my favorites, The Amazing Race and Dexter, but there are several others all coming back back now.  The fall TV season I guess.  Here's my list of favorite returning shows...I'm sure some of you will find some of these appalling, but we all have guilty pleasures.

Dexter (!!!)
The Amazing Race
Survivor
Hell's Kitchen
Saturday Night Live
Community
The Office
Mad Men (it's been back for awhile but I'm still catching up on season 3)
CSI: Vegas
CSI: Miami
Criminal Minds
Stargate Universe
Fringe
The Walking Dead (can't wait to see this next month!  I love the comic series)

Anyone else excited about the new and returning fall shows?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been a long-time fan of The Office, but last season killed me. I watched the first episode this season and it was OK. Season 6 seriously scarred me. I can't tell you how disappointed I was.

Shows I like:

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's it. I don't watch too much TV.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love Dexter!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not a big TV watcher. Well, that's not quite true. I never watch anything_ live _ on TV. Everything I watch has been pre-recorded. That way, I choose when to watch, not the TV Programmer. Often I will wait until a series is available on DVD and then watch it nightly.

Currently, the only show I'm watching is Fringe

Other shows I'm waiting on

Stargate Universe 
Sanctuary
Legend of the Seeker


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We're still fighting for Legend of the Seeker season 3 but I'm starting to give up hope.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am a big fan of The Big Bang Theory and How I Met Your Mother (although HIMYM is getting a bit old).

Otherwise about all I watch is Project Runway.  My wife likes Survivor and I usually watch it with her.  Last week's council was just amazing.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

TV really seems to be getting better. There are a few nights a week when my DVR yells at me to pick which 2 I need recorded. 

Here are my shows:

Mad Men

House

Dexter

True Blood

American Idol

Glee

Hoarders

LA Ink

How I Met Your Mother

Fabulous Beekman Boys

A ton of political commentary shows.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I also record all my shows to watch whenever, except for Survivor and The Amazing Race...my wife and I always watch those as they air.

Community is my favorite new comedy, just coming back for its second season.  I really don't watch many sitcoms, but this one is exceptionally good, I think.  if you missed the first season, I highly recommend seeing it on DVD.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are the shows I like:

Dexter

Amazing Race

True Blood

Big Brother and Big Brother After Dark

Desparate Housewives

Survivor

Big Bang Theory

Glee

L.A.  Ink

American Idol


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I love The Big Bang Theory. I still watch The Office, although I don't necessarily think it is as good as it used to be. I also love to watch Reds games, but usually while I'm doing something else. That's about it for me, really. Between grad classes at night and regular work that needs to get done, I don't have a lot of time to watch tv these days.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I prefer to DVR shows and FF through the commercials. Takes less time that way. But I'll stop what I'm doing to watch Glee! As long as Kurt Warner is on DWTS, I'll FF through that show to watch his bits (otherwise I don't really care for that show). I like Medium, Leverage, SVU, and The Event.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's Castle Night! and we too prefer to DVR and FF through commercials, but.. Castle! Gotta watch that as it airs if we're home. 

Which means I'll be watching Hawaii 5-0 on my computer tomorrow, because ya know DH won't miss his football.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

arshield said:


> I am a big fan of The Big Bang Theory and How I Met Your Mother (although HIMYM is getting a bit old).


I loove BBT and I used to watch HIMYM, but you're right, it just got way too old. Nothing was progressing anymore and I just got tired of it. Shows I watch:

Hell's Kitchen
The Office (kind of getting tired of this one)
Castle
Big Bang Theory (definitely my favorite)
House


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I too am so excited that summer is coming to an end and my shows are back on&#8230; 

*Big Bang Theory* (my son is 13 and just starting college so I can so relate to Sheldon)

*Hawaii 5- O * (I love Alex O'Loughlin)

*Two and Half Men* (Not sure what's happening with Charlie Sheen)

*The Middle* (this show makes my husband and I feel like good parents )

*Chuck* (the kids love it but I'm now enjoying it too)

There are a few news one coming out that I hope I'll enjoy...we'll see...

We DVR everything then watch it whenever we want.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I enjoy Fringe and The Mentalist.

I'm glad they are back.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well here they are, in no particular order:

Big Bang Theory
Fringe
House
Bones

How I Met Your Mother
Holmes on Homes
Dancing With The Stars
So You Think You Can Dance

Just sayin......


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Sunday night is my favorite night. I used to call it "Trash TV Nite" --

Desperate Housewives (ok... just be quiet. I love their clothes)
Sisters and Brothers (every needs angst in their lives)
Mad Men (need I say more?)
Boardwalk Empire: (Hey, anything Marty Scorcese does is ok with me)

Monday night is runner up because of Weeds. Still toking after all these years.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Lonestar I totally forgot about the Mentalist---Patrick Jane makes me laugh.

BTW I just spent a week in your great state and had a fantastic time. I LOVE the people!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ohh How could I forget BONES! I was soo hapy last week to watch it.  But, NOT exactly thrilled with how it seems like the writers just hink that someone who signs up for the military (even special assignment for 1 year) can just decide to drop everything and rush back and it be perfectly OK. (Same problem with the new Hawaii 5-O.)


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Well here they are, in no particular order:
> 
> Big Bang Theory
> Fringe
> ...


I forgot about House and Bones.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Well here they are, in no particular order:
> 
> Big Bang Theory
> Fringe
> ...


If we're channel surfing and come across Holmes on Homes, we'll_ always_ stop and watch... love that guy!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Shows I'm looking forward to are:

Survivor
House
Bones


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

My wife shares most of my tastes for sci-fi, fantasy, and horror, but she also likes the cop shows, recently discovering that she loves Criminal Minds (a team of detectives track down serial killers).  Before that it was just CSI, mostly.  She just started getting into House, so I'll probably be watching that in the future.  I heard it was a good show, but never really watched it.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a TV freak.  We either record everything we watch or watch from Hulu.  Some of my personal favorite shows currently airing (ie fall season) are:

Castle
Fringe
Hell's Kitchen
Gossip Girl
90210 (I like guilty pleasures   )
Big Bang Theory
Mentalist
NCIS / NCIS LA
The Closer
Bones
Medium

And I'm STILL mourning the cancellation of Buffy!  LOL


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

We watch entirely too much tv!  However, I'm also a HUGE baseball freak (AND my Reds made it to the playoffs) so tv is starting too early for me.  Right now I want to watch baseball every night, my DVR is getting too full!  I also like to DVR baseball so I can FF through it, but now it's too full of shows!!  
My favorites, including ones that are still stuck on my DVR due to baseball....
Eureka
Haven
CSI - both Vegas and NY
Criminal Minds
Law & Order SVU
(a new Law & Order - Los Angeles, started last night, looks like some great actors, so we'll see)
Project Runway
Tosh.O (seriously hilarious)
Simpsons
Family Guy
LOVE Dexter, but don't have HBO - we just got season 4 on DVD

Hmm, seems like I watch different tv from everyone on here!!  The closest I get to reality is Project Runway, and the closest I get to sitcoms is Family Guy.  We started Mad Men when the series first started - we hated it and stopped watching it.  Just goes to show I guess!!


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Jen - WAY too funny.  You watch CSI NY & Vegas - and I watch CSI Miami.  Hysterical.  DH & I used to watch CSI Vegas but decided it was too "real" and we wanted escapist TV so why not watch Miami which is beautiful.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

cargalmn said:


> Jen - WAY too funny. You watch CSI NY & Vegas - and I watch CSI Miami. Hysterical. DH & I used to watch CSI Vegas but decided it was too "real" and we wanted escapist TV so why not watch Miami which is beautiful.


HA! I can't stand the guy with his glasses on Miami. He drives me nuts!
We fully realize that we watch way to many shows about murder. I feel like I'm both an expert on serial killers, and also how to become one !!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jen said:


> (AND my Reds made it to the playoffs)



Go Redlegs!!!


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Jen said:


> HA! I can't stand the guy with his glasses on Miami. He drives me nuts!
> We fully realize that we watch way to many shows about murder. I feel like I'm both an expert on serial killers, and also how to become one !!


At least between the two of us we have all 3 shows covered?? Horatio (the guy with the glasses) is fun to make fun of. We always make up our own corny show kick-off lines (he always says something stupid right before the show's song starts). 

And re the serial killer expertise, um, you don't live in MN, right?? LOLOL


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> Go Redlegs!!!


Woo Hoo! And it's ABOUT time!! I had to change my avatar to celebrate.



cargalmn said:


> At least between the two of us we have all 3 shows covered?? Horatio (the guy with the glasses) is fun to make fun of. We always make up our own corny show kick-off lines (he always says something stupid right before the show's song starts).
> 
> And re the serial killer expertise, um, you don't live in MN, right?? LOLOL


We've watched a few episodes, and have tried that - but I just can't stand him!! Plus he's just such a cornball. 
No....but now I know where YOU live!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

cargalmn said:


> At least between the two of us we have all 3 shows covered?? Horatio (the guy with the glasses) is fun to make fun of. We always make up our own corny show kick-off lines (he always says something stupid right before the show's song starts).
> 
> And re the serial killer expertise, um, you don't live in MN, right?? LOLOL


I forgot to comment - ALL of the CSI shows have corny lines before the show song starts. WHY?! My DH and I call them 'zub zubs' because the beginning of the Vegas song starts with notes that sound like 'zub zub'. Hilarious!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I watch way too much TV!

I'm a Community lover too. I love Mystery, Boardwalk Empire (loving it so far), House, Lie to Me (sort of), NCIS, Modern Family, Commuity, Project Runway and too many others. It's shameful!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

cargalmn said:


> And re the serial killer expertise, um, you don't live in MN, right?? LOLOL


Maybe not, but I do and I feel that I've read enough true crime and seen enough shows to get away with murder. Which means I won't, because I just publicly said I could, and everyone knows that to do it after stating I could is one of the worst mistakes I could make. Which, I wouldn't make that mistake. And so my husband breathes a little easier. (Also there's the small detail that while I think I could technically do it, I'm actually not a psycho.)

If that's not disturbing enough, I tell my husband that if I ever disappear to tell the cops that I'm leaving as much DNA in the trunk of the car or wherever as I possibly can, and that I'm making that my job -- and so they need to do their part. Sure, I'm probably doomed, but I want this person brought to justice and I don't think that's too much to ask.

I've also started watching Detroit 187 because that's my home town. I suppose it also explains why I have an abduction/DNA plan. So far the show's not bad but they keep calling pops "sodas." If someone really did that, everyone would stare at them. Maybe someone would ask where they're from originally.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

This is slightly off topic, and old news to most, but if you are into crime dramas, the best I've ever seen was the HBO series called "The Wire"...I didn't watch it when it first aired, but recently saw the whole series within the past year, and it's really, really good.  

I'm hoping Boardwalk Empire will be good too, but I'm waiting for the third episode, so I can watch the first three in three days.

It might seem like I watch TV, but it's really very focused.  I watch about two hours per day, usually during lunch and dinner.  Just my favorite shows.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The Mentalist, Big Bang Theory, Rules of Engagement, House Hunters, and Hawaii 5-0. And of course, NFL football.

Linda


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I obviously watch too much tv in the evenings because I watch probably 8/10 of the shows everyone else has listed.  Criminal Minds is my favorite drama.  I have also enjoyed the first two episodes of The Defenders (Las Vegas lawyers, Jerry McConnel and Jim Belushi).  Anyone else watching that one?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I really enjoyed Boardwalk Empire. I hope they can keep up the quality. The Wire is in my Netflix queue.

I watched The Defenders. I like both JO and JB. It was a bit pat, but good. Not sure it''ll be "appointment TV", but I'd watch it again. 

Anyone watch Blue Bloods with Tom Selleck?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Monique said:


> I really enjoyed Boardwalk Empire. I hope they can keep up the quality. The Wire is in my Netflix queue.
> 
> I watched The Defenders. I like both JO and JB. It was a bit pat, but good. Not sure it''ll be "appointment TV", but I'd watch it again.
> 
> Anyone watch Blue Bloods with Tom Selleck?


I watched the first one and thought it was pretty good.
But then I really like Tom.
And found it nice to see Will Estes (JJ from American Dreams) again.

Nice show - but I like to watch the 10pm news and hit the sack.
Bad time slot for me.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I watch 90% of the ones mentioned but one of my favorites right now is The Glades.  It' a simple little old cop show but I love it!!  The season finale is tonight, I hope it comes back.

The Wire is a tv favorite of mine, it was excellently done!  I hated when it went off...


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Reality show nut here, so I'll start there:

Amazing Race
Survivor (it's totally messing with my head that this one's no longer on Thursdays)
Dancing with the Stars

Big Bang Theory (and it's messing with my head that this isn't on Mondays anymore)
How I Met Your Mother
Castle
House
The Mentalist


Any brand new shows that anyone really likes?


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

I’m not a big William Shatner fan however I’ve accidently watched,  $#*! My Dad Says, twice now simply because it comes on right after Big Bang Theory. I’ve laughed all through both episodes….if you like sarcasm then you love this show.

$#*! My Dad Says and Hawaii 5-0 are our two new shows so far this season.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

We're really enjoying Blue Bloods, Hawaii Five-0 and The Defenders. Scott Caan (Hawaii Five-0) and Jim Belushi (The Defenders) are wonderful!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Friday Night Lights on Direct TV at the end of October...can't wait.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

So glad Futurama is back!


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

House
Haven (might be a Canadian show... not sure)
NCIS (Original only)
Criminal Minds
Bones
The Glades
2 1/2 Men
CSI (original) if there is nothing else on.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

4Katie said:


> We're really enjoying Blue Bloods, Hawaii Five-0 and The Defenders. Scott Caan (Hawaii Five-0) and Jim Belushi (The Defenders) are wonderful!


I am glad to hear you like Hawaii 5-0. Alex O'Loughlin is my cousin's son. We are very proud of him.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I am glad to hear you like Hawaii 5-0. Alex O'Loughlin is my cousin's son. We are very proud of him.


Jane you're killin' me here...we (my daughter, my mom, and myself) loved Alex in Moonlight.

When we heard that he would be in Hawaii 5-0 my daughter said I have no idea what kind of show that is but I'm watching it 

Your cousin should be very proud...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Aris Whittier said:


> Jane you're killin' me here...we (my daughter, my mom, and myself) loved Alex in Moonlight.
> 
> When we heard that he would be in Hawaii 5-0 my daughter said I have no idea what kind of show that is but I'm watching it
> 
> Your cousin should be very proud...


I too loved Alex in Moonlight. Three Rivers was a bust, but he is doing well in 5-0. My grandfather, Alex's grandfather's cousin, was an actor in the early days of Hollywood. We always knew another actor would emerge someday, but it took a coupl of generations.


----------

